# Verkaufe Modern Warfare 2 Steam 30,-



## benderfry (23. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,ich biete hier einen Steam Account mit Modern Warfare 2 (2022).
Ich hab nur den Singleplayer spielen wollen und bin damit durch.
GMX-Konto, das zu Steam gehört gibt es auch dazu (Passwort).
Damit hat man die volle Kontrolle über den Account.
Sofortiger Versand per Mail

30,-

Bei Interesse mail an holzi2@gmx.de


----------

